# Chassis for NAS



## prabhu.wali (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi fellas,
I m thinking of building a NAS and i was looking for chassis to house at least 4-5 drive days similar to a drobo any suggestions?since m unable to find one


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 22, 2013)

Can you mention which other hardware you will be using in it?


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 22, 2013)

sure Intel E7200@2.53GHZ motherboard intel DG41RQ,ramDDR2 4GB and 2 1tb hdds but will more and replace them in the future


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 22, 2013)

NZXT Source 210 will be good. Or why not get a cheap case and mod it for some extra fan slots?


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 22, 2013)

i think that'd be a bit bulky,i need something more compact since i already own a coolermaster storm enforcer,may be something like Cooler Master HAF XB but with more drive bays


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 22, 2013)

What's your budget?


----------

